# Paludarium



## YokiYoki (May 28, 2004)

45cm 









60cm


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Very nice! I hope you plan on entering those into the AGA paludarium division this year. We could use more entries and competition in that division.

Best,
Phil Edwards


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

Beautiful. I especially like the open look of the second one. 

I agree with Phil. I hope you are entering these paludariums into the AGA contest!

Carlos


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Great looking tanks! I too really like the look of the second tank a lot!


----------



## YokiYoki (May 28, 2004)

Thanks all of you!!  
These two tanks are created by me and my senior.
We will enter into the AGA contest in this year and we hope more competitors to join this category. :wink:


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Beautiful Yoki. My vote for the second tank as well. Best of luck in the AGA!


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

ummm...everything carlos said in his post...except change his name to mine


----------



## skylsdale (Jun 2, 2004)

Hey Yoki, do you mind sharing some info on these tanks...maybe some setup info as well? What do you have the terrestrials planted in?


----------

